# increased constipation also causing increase in gas?



## lisaT (May 16, 2009)

The past few days I've been even more constipated than normal. I have also gotten a lot more gas than usual as well. Do you find they usually go together too?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes. the more backed up i am, the more gas i have.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I think that this is because the bacteria that cause gas feed off the old stool. I have had some success with the after dinner drink Fernet Branca. It's similar to bitters and really relieves and prevents gas for me.


----------



## EllaGuru (Feb 3, 2012)

Definitely for me. I had a backed up three days recently and it was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad. Day and night.


----------



## chedda (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicole Graziano said:


> I think that this is because the bacteria that cause gas feed off the old stool. I have had some success with the after dinner drink Fernet Branca. It's similar to bitters and really relieves and prevents gas for me.


 Where do you find this dinner drink. I had terrible constipation and then I took a laxative and now I have a bladder infection. I called my doctor and he was annoyned


----------



## lion heart (Sep 10, 2011)

chedda said:


> Where do you find this dinner drink. I had terrible constipation and then I took a laxative and now I have a bladder infection. I called my doctor and he was annoyned


Are you able to order things online? I'm pretty sure you can get it from Amazon.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I get Fernet Branca in the liquor store. It's an alcoholic after dinner drink. It really does work wonders. http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2008/11/the-bitter-beginning/7041/


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

lisaT said:


> The past few days I've been even more constipated than normal. I have also gotten a lot more gas than usual as well. Do you find they usually go together too?


Hi - Just a thought - I have had IBS for many many years. Last few years the constipation was worse but so was the gas and bloating. Come to find, after many types of testing from my gastroenterologist, that I have small intestinal bacterial overgrowth and I have been treated for it quite successfully recently. Maybe read up on line about it and mention to your doctor. Many IBS sufferers have it and don't know it. Celiac was ruled out by bloodwork and endoscopy and I tested high positive on the breath test. MaryAnn


----------

